# General > AquaTalk >  Tankmaker QWS Trading merged with N30 trading!?

## torque6

Just spoke to weeyang from N30, apparently they have moved to 5038 ang mo kio industrial park 2, which is the same address as davids ?? Is it because they merged ?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wouldn't it be better to ask the owners straight? Since their answer would definitely be the most accurate.

----------


## wynx

> Just spoke to weeyang from N30, apparently they have moved to 5038 ang mo kio industrial park 2, which is the same address as davids ?? Is it because they merged ?


Well, I asked David to build me my tank and I was referred to WeeYang from N30. That should tell you something, right?

----------


## exotic_idiot

So which one is better? Since they merge should be same skills.

----------


## wynx

> So which one is better? Since they merge should be same skills.


Not sure. but my tank is nicely done. Wee Yang was nice enough to check what type of silicon I want for my tank and even help me with the oyama backdrop.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

If you read this thread in the other forum, you'll realise that they have not merged. 

http://arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=314325

----------


## illumnae

they have not merged, but they help each other out as they are friends i believe. I ordered a tank from QWS but david had to keep delaying delivery because he had issues with glass delivery. he told me he got weeyang's help and weeyang is delivering my tank within the next 2 hours.

----------


## torque6

The information i gathered from n30 today is david has left.

----------


## EvolutionZ

my tank from david was also delayed..
and weeyang told me they don't do delivery for small tank.. so did they merged?

----------


## torque6

I wouldnt call it merged. I only saw N30 trading instead of QWS trading when i went down to 5038 today at amk.

----------


## 1001wishes

It sounds like a hostile takeover in that case. 

Haha, just kidding.

I called David a few weeks ago for a quotation and he never replied me even though he promised me on the phone that he would do so. So weeyang gets the business.

Weeyang is really a great, friendly chap to do business with.  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

i have met weeyang personally before. nice chap  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

this is quite a diversion from the original question about whether QWS merged with N30.

i think the answer is no, as i just had a tank delivered from david less than 24 hours ago. However, they are good friends even though they are competitors. in fact, as david had delayed glass delivery and had to delay my tank, he got weeyang to deliver the tank to me as he was too busy catching up on orders. when weeyang personally did the delivery, i asked him if it was him who made the tank or david, and he affirmatively said david and he was only helping with delivery.

i have tanks of the exact same dimensions made by both tankmakers, and i do notice a difference in workmanship and quality, so i doubt they merged

----------

